# tint or no tint



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)

i noticed a lot of low lows dont have dark tint or even any tint at all.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

ridin tint free so the m'f'ers know it's me


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

no tints just give the car a cleaner look......thats my opinion...


----------



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)

this is mine.do you guys think it will look better without the tint.and yes i changed the rims to some color mached 14x7s :biggrin:


----------



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)

this is mine.do you guys think it will look better without the tint.and yes i changed the rims to some color mached 14x7s :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

NO TINT!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jun 3 2008, 09:42 PM~10793289
> *NO TINT!!!!!
> *


x2 it just makes the car look ugly with it


----------



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)

ya i stood back and looked at it today.it will look clean with no tint


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

A NICE 35 OR 25% WOULD LOOK GOOD AND WILL GIVE SOME PROTECTION FROM THE SUN SO THE INTERIOR WONT FADE  THATS WHAT I'M DOING TO MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken quite a few car clubs forbid tints to their members, that influences the public opinion because they see top lows with clear windows.  Plus it was overdone by imports...


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Jun 3 2008, 07:11 PM~10790156
> *ridin tint free so the m'f'ers know it's me
> *



X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 4 2008, 01:43 AM~10794253
> *A NICE 35 OR 25% WOULD LOOK GOOD AND WILL GIVE SOME PROTECTION FROM THE SUN SO THE INTERIOR WONT FADE  THATS WHAT I'M DOING TO MINE :biggrin:
> *


I COULD NOT AGREE MORE TO THE PROTECTION FROM THE SUN :thumbsup: IF YOU HAVE A DAILY LOW AND DON'T HAVE A GARAGE AT HOME OR WORK I WOULD RECOMEND TINT. 

I RIDE 5% ON THE LOW :biggrin: 

AND DOUBLE 5% ON THE DAILY :biggrin: 

HATE PEOPLE THAT STARE AT YOU WHILE YOU DRIVE AND MAKE UGLY FACES LIKE WTF?

PLUS, THE CHANCES OF SOME ONE RUNNING UP TO YOUR RIDE TO TAKE IT ARE LESS IF THEY CAN'T SEE WHO'S INSIDE :0 

JUST MY OPINION...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 08:55 AM~10795058
> *I COULD NOT AGREE MORE TO THE PROTECTION FROM THE SUN :thumbsup: IF YOU HAVE A DAILY LOW AND DON'T HAVE A GARAGE AT HOME OR WORK I WOULD RECOMEND TINT.
> 
> I RIDE 5% ON THE LOW :biggrin:
> ...


very true... and i guess none of you have had a hyna in your car before :biggrin: ?

ive got 20% all around in my lac and 45% on my windshield, 
i recommend anybody getting a very light tint on their windshield it helps alot with glare and i dont even need sunglasses anymore, the tint is hardly noticable. 

alot of people dont know theres two kinds of tint, 
1 ply..china plastic black shit that most people use.. 

and 2 ply.. a layer of tint with another layer of graphite mixed in to make it slightly reflective.. 

the 2 ply makes the car look clean not hooptied out


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 4 2008, 09:19 AM~10795175
> *very true... GOTTA HAVE THE TINT!!!*


----------



## cobrakeeper05 (Mar 30, 2006)

I absolutely hate seeing 64 Impalas that have window tint


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

another reason for no tint, the cops wont hassle you as much cause they can see inside.
now if it was all limo'd out then you'd get hassled way moecause they donno wtfs goin on in there.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jun 4 2008, 10:09 AM~10795434
> *another reason for no tint, the cops wont hassle you as much cause they can see inside.
> now if it was all limo'd out then you'd get hassled way moecause they donno wtfs goin on in there.
> *


I WOULD MUCH RATHER EXPALIN TO A COP WHAT'S GOING ON IN MY CAR THEN GET JACKED


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

on my 95 fleetwood my tint is nice and dark, 
on my 66 impala the tint is a lil lighter.. 
alot of people say they hate tint and shit, but in reality they dont tint their older cars because the tint hightlights small scratches and scuffs in their 40 year old windows so it makes it harder to look clean.. 
its all a personal preferance.. ide much rather have the option for nobody to see what im doing than be completely exposed.. 
a member in my club has a purp 64 with the tint blacked out... and it looks great because it matches the color of the car.. now i can see some of those lighter cars like orange and pearl whites not matchin with a tint


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

heres my daily


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakeeper05_@Jun 4 2008, 10:09 AM~10795432
> *I absolutely hate seeing 64 Impalas that have window tint
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 4 2008, 11:28 AM~10795960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD! I AGREE ON IT IT MATCHES THE COLOR OF THE CAR!

IS BLACK ON BLACK FOR ME :biggrin: 

LOW LOW








DAILY


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

THAT DOESN'T LOOK BAD. IS THE WINSHIELD TINTED?


> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 4 2008, 11:31 AM~10795989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Jun 4 2008, 01:11 AM~10790156
> *ridin tint free so the m'f'ers know it's me
> *


Damn right! :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 12:04 PM~10796231
> *THAT DOESN'T LOOK BAD. IS THE WINSHIELD TINTED?
> *


yeah, its my homie solos ride and when hes in it you cant see him at all.. 
even on a sunny day


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 4 2008, 02:03 PM~10797119
> *yeah, its my homie solos ride and when hes in it you cant see him at all..
> even on a sunny day
> *


I WISH I COULD DO THAT BUT IN TEXAS, YOU HAVE TO FLASH TWO BIG OL' STICKERS ON THE FRONT WINSHIELD :banghead: 

RETINTING THE WINSHIELD EVERY YEAR IS KINDA :uh:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i've been thnkn bout tintin my car too but im not sure how itll look and i dnt wana spend like $250 just to hate it and take it off :| guess ill just leave em clear :happysad:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

As hot as it gets in Texas,I still ride with no tint,car looks more original,thats just my 2 cents


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that LIGHT tint is cool. some cars just dont look right with tint, and some cars doo look good. I think an all black car with tint is dope, but some colors dont look right with it.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jun 4 2008, 03:41 PM~10798083
> *i've been thnkn bout tintin my car too but im not sure how itll look and i dnt wana spend like $250 just to hate it and take it off :| guess ill just leave em clear :happysad:
> *


250? u gettin ripped off.. i payed about 100 for mine


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 02:43 PM~10797554
> *I WISH I COULD DO THAT BUT IN TEXAS, YOU HAVE TO FLASH TWO BIG OL' STICKERS ON THE FRONT WINSHIELD :banghead:
> 
> RETINTING THE WINSHIELD EVERY YEAR IS KINDA  :uh:
> *


in DC/VA i think thats the law too, a inspection every year so no tint for most people... i live on the MD side of the DC line so its straight for me :biggrin: 
with older cars like impalas i dont think they can hand out any tickets if the cars historic in MD so its easier


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 4 2008, 10:54 PM~10801018
> *250? u gettin ripped off.. i payed about 100 for mine
> *


thats wat a legit shop around here charges... some gave me quotes for over $300. id do it myself b4 i paid anyone that much, cuz i could thnk of alot more thngs i would like to buy for my car for 250 besides tint...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

in that case i agree, i wouldnt rip myself off, ask them why it costs so much? they are taking you for a fool


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 4 2008, 08:49 PM~10800972
> *As hot as it gets in Texas,I still ride with no tint,car looks more original,thats just my 2 cents
> *



hell yeah that was going to say its hot as fuck in here in texas
im riding dark as i can


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 08:23 AM~10795525
> *I WOULD MUCH RATHER EXPALIN TO A COP WHAT'S GOING ON IN MY CAR THEN GET JACKED
> *


haha i guess its different where im from...
up here in canada dont need to worry bout getting car jacked..
now the entire car getting stolen or broken in to you gotta worry bout


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

straight glasshouse....let the insides glow with the sun... :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 4 2008, 09:54 PM~10801018
> *250? u gettin ripped off.. i payed about 100 for mine
> *


X2! GOT BOTH OF MINE FOR $60 BUCKS EACH. EVEN THE DOUBLE :0 

YOU BETTER BE TINTING A BUS FOR $250


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 4 2008, 09:55 PM~10801042
> *in DC/VA i think thats the law too, a inspection every year so no tint for most people... i live on the MD side of the DC line so its straight for me  :biggrin:
> with older cars like impalas i dont think they can hand out any tickets if the cars historic in MD so its easier
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jun 5 2008, 01:12 AM~10802653
> *haha i guess its different where im from...
> up here in canada dont need to worry bout getting car jacked..
> now the entire car getting stolen or broken in to you gotta worry bout
> *


THAT MUST BE NICE


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 5 2008, 01:29 AM~10802746
> *straight glasshouse....let the insides  glow with the sun... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD NEVER PUT TINT ON THIS CAR. :thumbsup: 

THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF THE CARS THAT LOOK GOOD W/OUT TINT.

NICE AND CLEAN RIDE


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Jun 4 2008, 06:55 AM~10795058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna go with the 2 ply in a 20% for mine here in clovis where i live its illegal to have tint on the windsheild and i want a nice light tint on the windsheild to protect my dash :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 6 2008, 05:03 PM~10814779
> *  :biggrin:
> I wanna go with the 2 ply in a 20% for mine here in clovis where i live its illegal to have tint on the windsheild and i want a nice light tint on the windsheild to protect my dash :biggrin:
> *


PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 9 2008, 08:52 AM~10829166
> *PICS? :biggrin:
> *


of what my dash :biggrin: and if so its nothing special cause its just reproduction dash pad


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

tint is cool on some cars, not on others.

like my black ext cab silverado, chrome trim. i tinted the back and side rear windows pretty dark, lef the side fronts clear. i love the look.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 9 2008, 02:54 PM~10830916
> *of what my dash :biggrin: and if so its nothing special cause its just reproduction dash pad
> *


PICS OF THE MONTE :cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

windshield is illegal here too; i did 45% on my windshield and its not really noticable from the outside unless your at certain angles. but it makes a big differnce in the temp. of the dash


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobrakeeper05_@Jun 4 2008, 07:09 AM~10795432
> *I absolutely hate seeing 64 Impalas that have window tint
> *


x23416541651542
keep the window tint for the dailys


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have tentz on my ride but IM going to take tham off vary soon


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 10 2008, 05:23 AM~10836594
> *PICS OF THE MONTE :cheesy:
> *


oh ok heres some its a 74 going old school cruiser, show car with it  :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0 


> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 10 2008, 11:54 PM~10843149
> *oh ok heres some its a 74 going old school cruiser, show car with it   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

tints are gay :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigbea (Feb 19, 2008)

Wouldnt put tint on anything oldschool


----------



## robereto80gp (Mar 4, 2007)

i tint for a living. but wouldnt tint mine.gotta sport the old school tuck n roll upholstery :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robereto80gp_@Jun 12 2008, 12:35 AM~10852245
> *i tint for a living. but wouldnt tint mine.gotta sport the old school tuck n roll upholstery :thumbsup:
> *


*PICS*:dunno:


----------



## robereto80gp (Mar 4, 2007)

no se como :guns: fucken computer!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robereto80gp_@Jun 13 2008, 01:49 AM~10860845
> *no se como :guns: fucken computer!
> *


GO TO IMAGE UPLOADER AND CLICK TINY PIC LINK TO UPLOAD PIC. THEN COPY THE 2ND CODE FROM THE TOP DOWN AND PASTE IT ON YOUR MESSAGE. HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Window tint is for them ugly muthapukkaz!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 10 2008, 07:07 PM~10840274
> *I have tintz on my ride but Im going to take them off very soon
> *



QUIT LIEIN MAN !!!!! :loco: :loco:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i have tint in my cutty. to hot here in the vegas dessert.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jul 9 2008, 12:25 AM~11044412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that looks good at all. Not on a purple car, not even on a black car. I think that would look so much cleaner with clear windows. I had a 63 that had the factory blue-greeny glass tint, I like that.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan+Jun 10 2008, 10:22 AM~10836940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes:

consensus= fuck tint


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm down in the negatives with tint on my Expedition, but I removed all the tint from my project g body. Traditional lows look much better without tint. Just my 2 cents. :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

The only tint on my ride....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

No Tint


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

i have tint on my cutty, its had it for years it keeps the sun from fading the o.g. velour interior.

plus i can get some head while im dippin :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

i hate tint to... we dont allow it over here makes ur car unable to fly plaque.. i drive my car to be seen... im not hiding from the cops or the jackers... my car is protected by smith and wesson :biggrin: :biggrin: and how u even gonna see ur plaque with tint on ur window


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 10 2008, 05:07 PM~11059024
> *i hate tint to... we dont allow it over here makes ur car unable to fly plaque.. i drive my car to be seen... im not hiding from the cops or the jackers... my car is protected by smith and wesson :biggrin:  :biggrin: and how u even gonna see ur plaque with tint on ur window
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

i like tint. going to tint my 68 with the good stuff.. I can see THEM BUT THAY CAN'T SEE ME  420


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 10 2008, 08:07 PM~11059024
> *i hate tint to... we dont allow it over here makes ur car unable to fly plaque.. i drive my car to be seen... im not hiding from the cops or the jackers... my car is protected by smith and wesson :biggrin:  :biggrin: and how u even gonna see ur plaque with tint on ur window
> 
> 
> ...


clean caddy!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i will use tint on a daily,but show cars have to be clear


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

it depends on what you realy want this ride has a rythum here it flows with his theme it looks good on this car....


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE64_@Jul 17 2008, 03:59 PM~11112816
> *it depends on what you realy want this ride has a rythum here it flows with his theme it looks good on this car....
> 
> 
> ...


this one is looking good...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE64_@Jul 17 2008, 02:59 PM~11112816
> *it depends on what you realy want this ride has a rythum here it flows with his theme it looks good on this car....
> 
> 
> ...


*HELLL YEAH!!!! LOOKING SWEEET!! :0 *


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Can somebody help me out, I am looking for different shades of green tint. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Window Tint = Another reason for cops to pull you over.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Factory green tint only, show cars want there guts to be seen. Mine aint a show car but it wants to be when it grows up :biggrin: . I have to admit though that black 64 looks nice but think about it... it would either way its a super clean ride.


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

i like tint but dont need ANY more attention from law enforcement


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

catch me "Fish Bowlin" 4 eva playa.....thats what its called in the south


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sjcstllo0612_@Jul 9 2008, 08:42 PM~11050838
> *I'm down in the negatives with tint on my Expedition, but I removed all the tint from my project g body. Traditional lows look much better without tint. Just my 2 cents.  :biggrin:
> *


Now I'm debating taking off the tint to this. I want people to see the pumps. People assuming its bagged gets old.


----------



## dyeballer92 (Apr 22, 2008)

i think tint is better so whenever u rollin up a blunt in the car they cant see you also whenever ur parked in a parking lot people wont notice u in the car,because i had alot of my friends got caught for poseison by police cuz citizens be snitchin if you stay in the car way to long so if they cant see you its much better imo.


----------

